# Lost: star raft w/ rear frame & center frame - Bonner, MT



## sms24

the boat & 2 frames came off the trailer and were gone by the time they turned around to get them

12ft Star Raft with rear frame

2nd frame is stripped down stream tech (no seats but connectors for a rear seat)

please keep your eyes open i can be reached at 518-248-8657 or [email protected]

Thank you
Sharon


----------



## sms24

we found the raft and frames for sale on Craigslist - it;s a good thing most thieves aren't smart


----------



## cjising

string em up! Congrats on finding the gear


----------



## mr. compassionate

sms24 said:


> we found the raft and frames for sale on Craigslist - it;s a good thing most thieves aren't smart


Charges being pressed? HAs anyone been arrested?


----------



## sms24

i don't know the details my sister is handling it, because she was the one who lost it. i am sure i will get the full report when i see her next weekend.


----------



## kayakfreakus

Lost does not equal stolen, more details would be appropriate before people yell get a rope. 

If I found an item I had no use for on the interstate that had value (assuming no contact information) on it, I would probably sell it too. Would like to think if it was as valuable as a rafting equipment I would make a very good faith attempt at finding owner, but past that.....

Does sound strange though and my scenario assumes a lot as well, probably had contact info and they still tried to sell it....


----------



## sms24

it fell off the trailer by the time they turned around (15 min max) it was all gone - to me that = stolen if i found something on the side of the road as big as a raft there are lots of ways to try to find the owner - cops, message boards, fliers or waiting more then 15 min where it was found. if all of that didn't work after several week of trying to locate the owners then sell it, but posting it 2 days after scooping it up off the side of the road = rope worthy to me


----------



## dgosn

thiefs + ropes = excellent pinatas!!!!


----------



## alanbol

If they had time to post it FOR SALE on Craigslist, they had time to post it as as a LOST/FOUND item and wait a couple of days.


----------



## BaseCamp

Not completely sure how one does not notice two boats flying off the trailer as you roll down the interstate but all involved should consider themselves lucky that it didn't wipe out somebody following behind and that you still got your rig back. Time to give sis a lesson in loading the trailer correctly...


----------



## chepora

If you find a freaking RAFT on the interstate in decent condition and you try you sell it you are a total loser and should do jail time.


----------

